# An employment seekers warning



## Kyosanim (Jun 3, 2010)

I recently called on a job in the paper. It was listed by an employment agency called employment one. I am in no way slandering them with this as it is just my personal experience with them. I called and they asked about contact info and all that like agencies like these do. They explained how their deal works. You pay 
$190.00 for one year of service with them, and they will send job listings to you that "only they have" They also guarantee you will find a job. I said well that sounds great but I don't have that much money. To which they replied well maybe you have a family member who could help you out. I replied I'll look into it. About a week or two went by and they called my house. My mother answered the phone and it was the people from this service asking if I had found a job. The lady on the other end proceeded to tell my mother that I had agreed to sign up with them when I had not signed anything. They simply took down some contact info over the phone. She then asked my mother if I had the money to which she replied no. The lady then proceeded to ask my mom to pay for the service for me. She said no which is when things got extra
interesting. The lady from this service then told my mother that I had better get the money or else!!! Needless to say if you have this service in your area be wary of it. But thats just my personal experience with them and they claim to have a top rating with the BBB so I don't know just my opinion.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the warning. It sounds as if their operation is not legal.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 3, 2010)

> I recently called on a job in the paper. It was listed by an employment agency called employment one. I am in no way slandering them with this as it is just my personal experience with them. I called and they asked about contact info and all that like agencies like these do. They explained how their deal works. You pay
> $190.00 for one year of service with them, and they will send job listings to you that "only they have" They also guarantee you will find a job. I said well that sounds great but I don't have that much money. To which they replied well maybe you have a family member who could help you out. I replied I'll look into it. About a week or two went by and they called my house. My mother answered the phone and it was the people from this service asking if I had found a job. The lady on the other end proceeded to tell my mother that I had agreed to sign up with them when I had not signed anything. They simply took down some contact info over the phone. She then asked my mother if I had the money to which she replied no. The lady then proceeded to ask my mom to pay for the service for me. She said no which is when things got extra
> interesting. The lady from this service then told my mother that I had better get the money or else!!! Needless to say if you have this service in your area be wary of it. But thats just my personal experience with them and they claim to have a top rating with the BBB so I don't know just my opinion.



This is probably a scam.

If the ad they had in the paper was for a job and they then asked your contact info and then proceeded to tell you about their agency then this is seriously misleading.
If they are offering a job then why bring up their "services".

Pressure selling your mom like that is also wrong and misleading.

If they call back tell them you have found a job and will contact the BBB (which you should do just the same) tell them you aren't interested and not to contact you again.

This sounds like harassment to steal your money.


----------



## tellner (Jun 3, 2010)

This is an absolutely classic scam. They might stay just on the right side of the law by sending you a bunch of help wanted ads you could get anywhere else. But they will not help you get a job. They will just take your $190 - probably five dollars below your local limit for felony fraud - and leave you with nothing.


----------



## Aikicomp (Jun 3, 2010)

Or else?....or else what. 

1. They did not find you a job.

2. You did not sign any type of contract.

3. You did not (I hope) give them any verbal consent of contract for their services.

All you did was give them contact info and they are calling you and demanding payment under an "or else threat".

Sounds like harrassment to me.

Tell you what,

Next time they call, if they do, POLITELY ask them if it would be OK to record the conversation so you can understand what they will be doing for you and refer back to it incase you forgot something. (some states require you to tell the other party that it is being recorded).

Then if that doesn't make them go away then proceed to:

Start recording, documenting the date and time and:

Get the person's full name and position within the company as well as their direct phone, fax and e-mail.

Ask for *their company's *contact info ( Name of company, address, phone & fax number's, web site, email address, ect.)

Ask them to send you their company mission statement and an explanation of their services, on company letterhead describing exactly what they will do for you, for what price ect. in the mail via registered and/or certified mail.

After that, I doubt you will ever hear from them again.

Michael


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 4, 2010)

Usually a fool and their money are parted


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2010)

Check out the telephone listing for Employment One in your area and compare the number to the number you called. If they're different, Employment One might want to know someone is misrepresenting them.

If the phone numbers are the same - report them to the BBB and to the district attorney's office. Check to see if there are any governing bodies in your state/county/province/city regarding employment services and file a complaint with them.

Report this to the Ombudsman in the local media.

Post this incident on scam and fraud websites as a warning to others.

The best headhunters get the fee from the company who hires you.

Register with a temp agency - it's a great way to preview a job before you take it.


----------

